
It's Time to Switch to a Privacy Browser - walterbell
https://www.wired.com/story/privacy-browsers-duckduckgo-ghostery-brave/
======
tylerl
This is sad. This twisted misapprehension of privacy is worse than useless,
bit it's so ubiquitous that many people are coming up believing that this
rubbish is what online privacy actually means.

Privacy is not about preventing tracking, hiding your identity, disguising
your location, or any of the other useless bullshit that these products are
all about.

Privacy is about building and curating your online identity to contain the
information you want to disclose, and to not contain the information you want
to keep private. Maintaining your privacy is about exercising restraint when
communicating in forums, when filling out profile information, when posting
pictures, or otherwise communicating online.

It's about disconnecting activity from your curated identity as appropriate,
but it's not about disappearing entirely; that way leaves an information
vacuum for others to fill in ways you may not agree with.

Most of all, it's not about distrust of corporate entities or other
concentration of power. It's about learning how to interact with them in ways
that benefit you and avoid harm. You don't need to hide from all-powerful
watchful eyes, you just need to be reasonably mindful of everyone else who is
there online with you, and avoid painting a picture of yourself that you may
later regret.

~~~
bbatha
This argument presupposes that users are informed about what is being tracked,
what that data can be used for and the user consents. None of these are true.
Hell I bet most web devs embedding the tracking script la even understand the
full implications of them. To make it worse, The big players are constantly
adopting darker and darker patterns to inject more and more tracking.

------
gnicholas
Does anyone know why iOS is the only major platform where the Tor browser
isn't available? Is it an app store restriction?

~~~
nvrspyx
All web browsers on iOS are required to use WebKit. I think they’re actually
restricted to a webview and don’t really have any control over the underlying
WebKit

~~~
DavideNL
"Onion Browser" seems to be able to do it...?

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/onion-
browser/id519296448](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/onion-browser/id519296448)

(i'm not implying they don't use WebKit, but i meant they provide a browser
that uses Tor.)

~~~
saurik
Which is not at all the same thing as providing "the Tor browser".

